
A gentle introduction to genetic algorithms - sausheong
https://sausheong.github.io/posts/a-gentle-introduction-to-genetic-algorithms/
======
sausheong
Not really. Subsequent studies show that the original experiment by Kettlewell
was valid. I'm not an expert in this field but the scientific papers seem
sound.
[http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/8/4/609](http://rsbl.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/8/4/609)

In any case, the peppered moth example is only an illustration of the idea of
natural selection.

------
tisdy
Peppered moths experiment is discredited:
[http://natureinstitute.org/pub/ic/ic8/moth.htm](http://natureinstitute.org/pub/ic/ic8/moth.htm)

